# Troy Meyers website - need help



## silence882 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi All,

I've got a besseae flavum pod that seems to be growing, so I'd like to send it to Troy Meyers. But for the life of me I can't find whatever page on his site I need to be on to register it. Could someone post it here?

Thanks,
--Stephen


----------



## Hien (Aug 19, 2017)

silence882 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got a besseae flavum pod that seems to be growing, so I'd like to send it to Troy Meyers. But for the life of me I can't find whatever page on his site I need to be on to register it. Could someone post it here?
> 
> ...



Does this one work?
https://lab.troymeyers.com/flasking/register.php


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2017)

It's a little hard to navigate.


----------



## naoki (Aug 21, 2017)

Stephen, I think you are looking for the page where you can add the crossing info etc. You probably have to send an email. If you haven't sent seeds before, the access to this page is not enabled. Once he enables it, you'll see "Your Records" link just above the log-out link when you go to Flasking Home Page.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 21, 2017)

you need to register, then you can go to the submissions page and fill in details like when pollinated, name of cultivars, when seed harvested etc. Can't do this until you register yourself


Sent from my P008 using Tapatalk


----------



## JAB (Aug 22, 2017)

Good luck with email. That guy(s) is incredibly rude and unresponsive on all levels. Quite unprofessional in my experience.


----------



## silence882 (Aug 22, 2017)

naoki said:


> Stephen, I think you are looking for the page where you can add the crossing info etc. You probably have to send an email. If you haven't sent seeds before, the access to this page is not enabled. Once he enables it, you'll see "Your Records" link just above the log-out link when you go to Flasking Home Page.



Thanks! I will send him an e-mail and see what happens.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2017)

JAB said:


> Good luck with email. That guy(s) is incredibly rude and unresponsive on all levels. Quite unprofessional in my experience.



I have not had any bad experience dealing with Troy. In fact, tonight I received an email from him apologizing for not responding sooner. He said he's been overwhelmed with emails, so Stephen, be prepared.


----------



## silence882 (Aug 25, 2017)

He got back to me right away and was very helpful. Cross is registered - hoping for the best with capsule development and germination.



SlipperFan said:


> I have not had any bad experience dealing with Troy. In fact, tonight I received an email from him apologizing for not responding sooner. He said he's been overwhelmed with emails, so Stephen, be prepared.


----------



## JAB (Aug 26, 2017)

He agreed to host my old Horticulture class and when it came down to it he ignored emails/phone calls and completely blew my professor off. A few of us followed up and he ignored us as well. 

Just my experience.


----------



## Hien (Aug 13, 2018)

it is strange Troy Meyer does not list his email on the website,
does anyone know the email.
the Contact us does not contain an email


----------



## Ray (Aug 13, 2018)

Hien said:


> it is strange Troy Meyer does not list his email on the website,
> does anyone know the email.
> the Contact us does not contain an email





It's right at the top right of his home page:

https://lab.troymeyers.com/flasking/home.php


----------



## Hien (Aug 13, 2018)

Ray said:


> It's right at the top right of his home page:
> 
> https://lab.troymeyers.com/flasking/home.php



thanks Ray


----------



## Hien (Aug 16, 2018)

cnycharles said:


> you need to register, then you can go to the submissions page and fill in details like when pollinated, name of cultivars, when seed harvested etc. Can't do this until you register yourself
> 
> 
> Sent from my P008 using Tapatalk



do you or anyone know where the submissions page is?
I want to share the pod of a dendrobium species that currently not available in the US, so everyone would have the chance to have and grow this species.
I did register, and since I don't know how and where to submit the information, I even send a separate email to Troy with photos of the flowers, the date of pollinate etc..
No answer from him for 4 days already.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 16, 2018)

Once you log in you can click the button @your [email protected] and then can make new records and check out and edit old ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hien (Aug 16, 2018)

cnycharles said:


> Once you log in you can click the button &lsquo;your records&rsquo; and then can make new records and check out and edit old ones
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



there is no button &lsquo , your record&rsquo
in the page "You Are Logged In "


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 16, 2018)

Third button down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hien (Aug 16, 2018)

cnycharles said:


> Third button down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



very strange,

I think you mean the button "your record"
when I log in,
-there are only 4 buttons on that column , no"your record" button
-the whole page does not show 5 buttons with that button in the middle such as what you showing me.


----------



## naoki (Aug 16, 2018)

By default, "Your Records" page is not displayed. You have to email Troy that you are interested in sending seeds, and then he will enable the button.


----------



## Hien (Aug 16, 2018)

naoki said:


> By default, "Your Records" page is not displayed. You have to email Troy that you are interested in sending seeds, and then he will enable the button.


 oh wow ,
thanks,
so complicate setting,
I just want to harvest and donate the pod green,
because i have no idea when the thing will split (I could be away)
It would be a big waste for everyone who collect dendrobium species not to have a chance to get plants of this species
(so far no breeder/nursery in the US carry it yet)
I email him , but there is no reply so far.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 16, 2018)

naoki said:


> By default, "Your Records" page is not displayed. You have to email Troy that you are interested in sending seeds, and then he will enable the button.





Huh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hien (Aug 16, 2018)

maybe my emails landed in Meyers conservatory's SPAM box.


----------



## littlefrog (Aug 17, 2018)

Hien, I'm flasking again, if you need somebody to do it.

Rob


----------



## Hien (Aug 18, 2018)

littlefrog said:


> Hien, I'm flasking again, if you need somebody to do it.
> 
> Rob




hi Rob,
Coincidentally,
I was thinking about you since I remember recently you are talking about get back into flasking,
I actually was thinking about donate a pod to you .
I try to figure out how long does this dendrobium species pod need to be fully mature ,
I want to harvest it as close to maturation as possible without it starting to split .
There are two schools, one really believes in fully mature, splitting pod,dry seed flasking . The other is 100% thinking green pod flasking result in more viable plants.
I will send you an email with full detail , and will send you a pod.


----------

